# Mariage D'amour by Paul de Senneville



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

What do you think of this piece? See the poll.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Not one of Chopin's best piano pieces, but it is "good".


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Not one of Chopin's best piano pieces, but it is "good".


I was happy to memorize this to show the long melodies to children. It's what people think that Chopin sounds like because they have very little experience, but it was actually composed by Paul de Sennevile (spelling?)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This isn't by Chopin. It's just obvious to me that this has zilch to do with Chopin!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This is indeed not Chopin but Mariage D'amour by Paul de Senneville.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariage_d%27amour



After discussing with the thread starter, I changed the title and moved it to non-classical music.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Luchesi said:


> I was happy to memorize this to show the long melodies to children.


What is a "long melody"?


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Luchesi said:


> I was happy to memorize this to show the long melodies to children. It's what people think that Chopin sounds like because they have very little experience, but it was actually composed by Paul de Sennevile (spelling?)


If so many people in youtube share the piece with the wrong title, you can be deceived. I thought that Chopin wrote a piece that was intended to sound different than other pieces he wrote. I told myself "Maybe it's because is a waltz".


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

HansZimmer said:


> If so many people in youtube share the piece with the wrong title, you can be deceived. I thought that Chopin wrote a piece that was intended to sound different than other pieces he wrote. I told myself "Maybe it's because is a waltz".


l can't remember Chopin using that progression. It's so uninspiringly short and predictable.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

HansZimmer said:


> What is a "long melody"?


Many notes on each chord in the sequence of Gm, Cm7, F7, Bb (throughout the piece). It really flows fluidly (more than many pop pieces) while the melodies are easy to hear.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Luchesi said:


> l can't remember Chopin using that progression. It's so uninspiringly short and predictable.


It sounds good and this is what really matters.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

HansZimmer said:


> It sounds good and this is what really matters.


Yes, I'm told that over and over in TC. I'm starting to doubt myself. And if I'm wrong, then uh oh..


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the flowthrough effect that he achieves here. Impressive control.


----------

